# exhaust help



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i just got a 06 gto and i want exhaust i like the way spintech sounds so i want that one but i want and off road x pipe and i have not found any off road pipes anyone know of any sites that have off road x pipes 

thanx


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Never hear of an off road x-pipe.

Off road pipes are catless midpipes from the headers to the catback.

X-pipes are crossovers in the catback.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

RookWV said:


> Never hear of an off road x-pipe.
> 
> Off road pipes are catless midpipes from the headers to the catback.
> 
> X-pipes are crossovers in the catback.


:agree 

Go to Tbyrne.Com select the Exhaust/Header link. They have x-pipes, JBA catless mid pipes, long tube headers with high flow cats, Off road long tube headers and complete cat-back systems with x-pipe. 

Click this link for more information on Tbyrne;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12537


----------

